# Avoiding Getting Ripped Off At Golf Shows



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Avoiding Getting Ripped Off At Golf Shows

It’s golf show season here in Michigan (and, I suspect, in many other places, too). And these shows are often a great place to get good clubs at a tremendous discount.

Unfortunately, the reason some of these clubs are so inexpensive is that they’re cheap knockoffs. But how can you tell?

Here’s a tip: if you’re shopping for clubs at one of these shows, carry a small magnet with you. It’ll be useful for determining whether a club really is what it says. Magnets won’t stick to titanium, so if a driver says that it’s got a titanium face and a magnet sticks to it, be suspicious. Magnets also won’t stick to zinc or aluminum. So if an iron claims to be steel, and a magnet won’t stick to it, be suspicious.

Zinc-Aluminum alloys often are used in beginner clubs and in knockoffs. 
Golf Blogger: Everything Golf


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Butz said:


> Avoiding Getting Ripped Off At Golf Shows
> 
> It’s golf show season here in Michigan (and, I suspect, in many other places, too). And these shows are often a great place to get good clubs at a tremendous discount.
> 
> ...


Some clubs are also made from different types of stainless steel, and some of those alloys are magnetic and others aren't. So just using a magnet isn't a guarantee.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Butz*
> _Avoiding Getting Ripped Off At Golf Shows
> 
> ...


They could still be useful for disputing a titanium claim.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I see...people will try to make money in every form or fashion using every means


----------

